# How can I officially change the mileage on my odometer?



## psteng19 (May 4, 2002)

I'm swapping out my cluster and unfortunately the new and old mileage aren't close enough to get away with.
I hear there's a sticker that I can place on my door jamb so that it will certify the mileage difference.

Anyone know where I can get this magical sticker?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Probably the DMV.


----------



## roman4189 (Aug 2, 2004)

my friend had a cluster swap, and he went to his dealer and they gave him the sticker.


----------



## psteng19 (May 4, 2002)

roman4189 said:


> my friend had a cluster swap, and he went to his dealer and they gave him the sticker.


Free of charge?
Do you write down the mileage yourself or do they do it?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Give them a call. Im sure they will be happy to tell you all of the details.


----------



## RivStar (Sep 5, 2004)

be cautious tho... i had a friend who bought a Maxima from a private seller and got a letter from DMV about incorrect mileage when he tried to register it... his car wasn't impounded or anything like that but DMV isn't an organization you want up your ass about owner a car, nah I mean?


----------



## roman4189 (Aug 2, 2004)

u get the sticker from ur dealer for free, and then write that the cluster has been replaced and u write the milage here is an example of one 
http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/605140/3 the very last pic on that page


----------



## psteng19 (May 4, 2002)

roman4189 said:


> u get the sticker from ur dealer for free, and then write that the cluster has been replaced and u write the milage here is an example of one
> http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/605140/3 the very last pic on that page


Nice!
Thanks for the info.


----------

